# Best electric Trolley?



## TigerBear (May 9, 2021)

Hello guys,

Been looking online at the best all rounder and there are so many options to choose from! Bit overwhelming as it's the first time I've ventured into the electric trolley market.

I keep coming back to Motocaddy M5 GPS, the Powakaddy CT6 GPS or FX7 GPS. Think the CT6 edges it as it is more compact dimension wise when folded away.

Although FX7 is the newer model, better trolley?

The GPS aspect isn't essential as I've got my Garmin watch but any experience, reviews or other recommendations much appreciated!

Cheers
TB


----------



## Old Skier (May 9, 2021)

Personally would never go near a MotorCaddy but it’s a personal view. Mine is a very old, reliable Powercaddy. I know golfers who swear by these https://www.gokart.co.uk/product-category/gokart_trolleys/

Cheap, reliable and great after service.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 9, 2021)

Depends on exactly what you want from the trolley 

Are you worried about the size ?
do you want stats on it or GPS ?

You won’t go wrong with a Motocaddy S1 or M1 - simple stop and go , M1 folds down smaller 

The M3 and S3 have a few extras distances etc 

The S5 or M5 have the GPS

Avoid the DHC

The newer Powerkaddys don’t appear very sturdy but very light and small 

Go Kart is a very good trolley but the looks and build are marmite


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 9, 2021)

The newer Powerkaddys don’t appear very sturdy but very light and small.

Agree entirely with LP’s comments above and more importantly the above. I have The Powakaddy FW5 which was bought in Jan20. It has hardly been used because of COVID restrictions and we are on holiday quite often. in 16 months it has probably been used 7. it is extremely flimsy and I have now added a strap round the handl. I am in correspondence with Powakaddy from last week. If I received a refund I will probably go for Motorcaddy


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 9, 2021)

A lot of people will tell you Go Kart.

They will all be right.


----------



## TigerBear (May 9, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Personally would never go near a MotorCaddy but it’s a personal view. Mine is a very old, reliable Powercaddy. I know golfers who swear by these https://www.gokart.co.uk/product-category/gokart_trolleys/

Cheap, reliable and great after service.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for sharing mate, but not too keen on the look of the gokarts.



Liverpoolphil said:



			Depends on exactly what you want from the trolley

Are you worried about the size ?
do you want stats on it or GPS ?

You won’t go wrong with a Motocaddy S1 or M1 - simple stop and go , M1 folds down smaller

The M3 and S3 have a few extras distances etc

The S5 or M5 have the GPS

Avoid the DHC

The newer Powerkaddys don’t appear very sturdy but very light and small

Go Kart is a very good trolley but the looks and build are marmite
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate that's a huge help! To be honest LP as they are an expensive purchase I'm looking for something that will last, solid build and worth the investment. Would prefer more top of the range as opposed to budget end.

Price not an issue but would prefer to keep it under £800 if I can. Size and GPS not a concern, sturdiness, good battery and a good display are what i'd prioritise. Sorry what do you mean by stats?



3offTheTee said:



			The newer Powerkaddys don’t appear very sturdy but very light and small.

Agree entirely with LP’s comments above and more importantly the above. I have The Powakaddy FW5 which was bought in Jan20. It has hardly been used because of COVID restrictions and we are on holiday quite often. in 16 months it has probably been used 7. it is extremely flimsy and I have now added a strap round the handl. I am in correspondence with Powakaddy from last week. If I received a refund I will probably go for Motorcaddy
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, seems like a Powakaddy aren't worth the money when it comes to build quality then!


----------



## davidy233 (May 9, 2021)

My missus has a Go Kart - it does the job really well, has lasted years and their after sales service is absolutely top notch.


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2021)

Im another who wont touch Motocaddy again

Bought a Golfstream revolution many years ago and far more solidly built than anything else Ive had, great service from a british company too


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 9, 2021)

TigerBear said:



			Cheers for sharing mate, but not too keen on the look of the gokarts.



Thanks mate that's a huge help! To be honest LP as they are an expensive purchase I'm looking for something that will last, solid build and worth the investment. Would prefer more top of the range as opposed to budget end.

Price not an issue but would prefer to keep it under £800 if I can. Size and GPS not a concern, sturdiness, good battery and a good display are what i'd prioritise. Sorry what do you mean by stats?



Thanks mate, seems like a Powakaddy aren't worth the money when it comes to build quality then!
		
Click to expand...

https://www.americangolf.co.uk/gps-...rd-range-lithium-electric-trolley-357698.html

This would be the one I would get but with the extended battery would put you under £800

The displays is great , it’s sleek , solid and light

The stats are things like how long a round took or distance travelled etc 

The quick lock for the bag is great as well.


----------



## Imurg (May 9, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.americangolf.co.uk/gps-...rd-range-lithium-electric-trolley-357698.html

This would be the one I would get but with the extended battery would put you under £800

The displays is great , it’s sleek , solid and light

The stats are things like how long a round took or distance travelled etc

The quick lock for the bag is great as well.
		
Click to expand...

Thats what I've got 
Had it almost a year and it hasn't missed a beat.
Easy up and down, folds small with inverted wheels....does everything you need.


----------



## TigerBear (May 9, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.americangolf.co.uk/gps-...rd-range-lithium-electric-trolley-357698.html

This would be the one I would get but with the extended battery would put you under £800

The displays is great , it’s sleek , solid and light

The stats are things like how long a round took or distance travelled etc

The quick lock for the bag is great as well.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Phil! There doesn't appear to be an option for the extended battery in that link so are you buying that separately?


----------



## TigerBear (May 9, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Thats what I've got 
Had it almost a year and it hasn't missed a beat.
Easy up and down, folds small with inverted wheels....does everything you need.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Imurg, how many rounds does the battery last roughly?

Do you have the extended battery?


----------



## KenL (May 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			Im another who wont touch Motocaddy again

Bought a Golfstream revolution many years ago and far more solidly built than anything else Ive had, great service from a british company too
		
Click to expand...

I know people who won't go near powakaddy due to reliability issues.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 9, 2021)

TigerBear said:



			Cheers Phil! There doesn't appear to be an option for the extended battery in that link so are you buying that separately?
		
Click to expand...

I would order through a Pro - think the extended battery is £100 more


----------



## TigerBear (May 9, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Personally would never go near a MotorCaddy but it’s a personal view. Mine is a very old, reliable Powercaddy. I know golfers who swear by these https://www.gokart.co.uk/product-category/gokart_trolleys/

Cheap, reliable and great after service.
		
Click to expand...




fundy said:



			Im another who wont touch Motocaddy again

Bought a Golfstream revolution many years ago and far more solidly built than anything else Ive had, great service from a british company too
		
Click to expand...

Can I just ask guys what is it about Motocaddy that was so bad?

The online reviews all seem really positive and I'm reading that they along with PK are the market leaders!


----------



## TigerBear (May 9, 2021)

KenL said:



			I know people who won't go near powakaddy due to reliability issues.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Ken answers the above then haha!


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2021)

TigerBear said:



			Can I just ask guys what is it about Motocaddy that was so bad?

The online reviews all seem really positive and I'm reading that they along with PK are the market leaders!
		
Click to expand...


I used to own one of their plastic pieces of rubbish, as soon as out of warranty Motocaddy didnt want to know or try and help. Spent too much money and time trying to get it repaired repeatedly before seeing sense and taking it to the tip and buying a properly built trolley.

Just because companies have big advertising budgets doesnt mean they have either the best product or service levels, and in Motocaddys case, imo, they are a long way from having either


----------



## TigerBear (May 9, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would order through a Pro - think the extended battery is £100 more
		
Click to expand...

Cheer Phil, top man. Really appreciate the help!


----------



## Imurg (May 9, 2021)

TigerBear said:



			Cheers Imurg, how many rounds does the battery last roughly?

Do you have the extended battery?
		
Click to expand...

I charge it after every round.
Its only an 18 hole one but the gauge never drops below halfway and that's on an undulating course and we cover about 7500 yards car to course to car.
Battery charges in about 2 hours..


----------



## Lump (May 9, 2021)

Nothing wrong with my Motocaddy S3. Had 1 warranty repair due to a faulty folding mech, was sorted within 2 days of contacting motocaddy. 
6yr old now and it’s got nearly 1900miles on the clock now, doesn’t get looked after above a quick jet wash now and then.
My PP has a FW5 that’s been hassle free but creaks from every joint. 
I’d buy either brand but prefer the look of motocaddys.


----------



## smange (May 9, 2021)

Can highly recommend Powerbug 

Great sturdy trolleys and very reliable, have had no issues with mine. 

I’m on my 2nd one having had the first for about 6 years and I bought it 2nd hand and only bought a new one as was looking to buy a new lithium battery and by time you buy a battery I figured was as well buying a new trolley as well and getting all the warranties etc with the new one 

There are a few guys on here who also have a Powerbug and I’ve heard no complaints from any so far.

https://powerbug.co.uk/


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			Im another who wont touch Motocaddy again

Bought a Golfstream revolution many years ago and far more solidly built than anything else Ive had, great service from a british company too
		
Click to expand...

Same for me. Just a shame they have stopped making this model I believe.


----------



## Robster59 (May 9, 2021)

It really depends on your definition of "best".  For me it's something simple, reliable, pulls well and can be put up and down quickly.  I don't need GPS as I have a Bushnell watch.
Another GoKart owner here. Mine is 10+ years old and is still providing sterling service. It is out in all weathers, is incredibly robust, has never let me down, and I don't mind the looks. At the end of the day it's for carrying clubs, not to go on a catwalk.


----------



## upsidedown (May 9, 2021)

Friend of mine has a trolley repair business and his trolley of choice whilst playing is a Golfstream 😉


----------



## Kennysarmy (May 10, 2021)

Motocaddy M3 Pro user here, had it 5 years and still working - recently it's had a couple of "funny" moments but I'd buy Motocaddy again - probably one with downhill control as my new course has some quite steep hills!


----------



## RichA (May 10, 2021)

Carrying on our hilly course 2 or 3 times a week, I've started to really feel it in my back and legs recently. It's reached the point where I'm struggling to concentrate on putting one foot in front of the other, never mind putting a decent swing in. 
Having thought about a push trolley, I read this thread and decided you only live once - might as well make the golf as easy as possible.
Just ordered the Go Kart automatic. I don't need gps or remote control; it's British designed and assembled; they apparently answer the phone to customers. Seems like a no-brainer to me. I even like how it looks. 
Thank you for the helpful comments on each of the options.


----------



## Robster59 (May 10, 2021)

RichA said:



			Carrying on our hilly course 2 or 3 times a week, I've started to really feel it in my back and legs recently. It's reached the point where I'm struggling to concentrate on putting one foot in front of the other, never mind putting a decent swing in.
Having thought about a push trolley, I read this thread and decided you only live once - might as well make the golf as easy as possible.
Just ordered the Go Kart automatic. I don't need gps or remote control; it's British designed and assembled; they apparently answer the phone to customers. Seems like a no-brainer to me. I even like how it looks.
Thank you for the helpful comments on each of the options.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be interested in your feedback on this.  I don't intend to replace my GoKart unless it gives up the ghost but if it ever does, this would probably be my choice.


----------



## davidy233 (May 10, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			I'd be interested in your feedback on this.  I don't intend to replace my GoKart unless it gives up the ghost but if it ever does, this would probably be my choice.
		
Click to expand...

The Go Kart my wife has is the automatic - I hadn't realised they did a version with a control you had to adjust for speed - it's incredibly simple to use and works really well.


----------



## M.Harmon (May 10, 2021)

I got the PowaKaddy CT6 last year and think it is great and hav about 140 miles on the clock according to the screen so far. It has tipped back quiet a few times thanks to the bumps in our fairways when I let it go solo and even climbed a tree on Friday when I used the ADF feature to send it off to the next tee but clearly judged the distance wrong. Our paths can be rough as and i am impressed with how it is holding up. I was expecting a broken handle after is climbed the tree and tipped back but no, nothing, no damage whatsoever. It even got blown over on Saturday thanks to me leaving the umbrella up in the holder in high winds and it survived hitting the handle on the path. I find comparing it to the M5 which my mate uses that the motor is noisier but still quiet. The battery bounces around and makes noise but I fixed this with self adhesive neoprene tape to wedge the battery in which put a stop to the rattle. The fact it does not have a spine means my Titleist mid size tour bag fits on properly without having to go side saddle unlike the older models. I think PowaKaddy learned from past mistakes and made this stronger than the previous compact model which my mate was going to buy but got put off by how flimsy it felt in the shop. I think it is a great looking trolley and mainly bought it because aesthetically it looks nicer than the Motocaddy range, even the accessories are a better looking design. I have the 36 hole battery but have not done 36 holes on a charge yet as I charge it after every game but the fuel gauge rarely drops below 4/5. I got mine for £649 September last year from expressgolf.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401922923100?_trkparms=ispr=1&hash=item5d94791a5c:g:1F8AAOSwvBpd7lRk&amdata=enc:AQAFAAACgBaobrjLl8XobRIiIML1V4Imu%2Fn%2BzU5L90Z278x5ickkTboA95HSvGa1O5UmCCGJLsco7fKMkMW5vrG1p1kjDb%2B6FJYUT67R15Xpgs0UPdSAJhR%2FQAlBTvdXMWA3Oc3BsIhH4hvjlgVPSVMBYLMIEMGVKxno0eWffbeuKgGiNTsgCiNdigGrEV4HHVzLnJ6WVF8mzgXmoDpvf0VBRy4NY0s2CWM4E62DIc4P%2BzLbNK8szgS7yzoj9EbVI8Xx4osDjIW7XFc3B6eZyyrIcu7hZ0CQlcefyKs%2FVcgcImRl4KxwVproZt2zARwsusUJKRKU88atcNxUSnfc27i8RNXCPLnHKjytAsHmkw2NJXqTJH%2FXBc%2Fu8lJUOw3LpS0t4ikabp41cVVkpCAvQVvMSXTgECWfPUbJP9zDciZ890DnfbHxqUfXUqiNldslU%2BBthA2IypFrdwxispYN7%2B9yhCWIfLO99FlIZur0JeA0vMmRRcrz9EWGyRd%2BSfipvxhrZZzx31MLM1eo133SPhKikp754OVskHbhB5Rka6tmnh%2FE381YlXHMKFzMLp9oiUJrWpUNCFTRmjzxRKLFAjLtMSNn04PZqiz%2BUqhsdN%2BKAx6zW5qcI4MxmrR4l%2B9mOHg2jqLiynE7r9UTqwjRjjEiw5%2B1tozf3ibFNnMMjvFRgOhkQSw0eMZ40AZxtCY9g%2FJlKp0dT3uqTnkaqX8rmIUThTTUc7Ec1Jh%2B5ZNyrKUUZcluUt5opKsCJIG8cvxV0powUaPb96xD3RvKF6hOKkEdmdA8BG4r%2B45q3r%2BdEXcjPM%2FLdT7k4R728xkMTFp9aY6YNPh7CtvnHdKGH%2FtB5N4s0I5JD%2F4%3D|cksum:4019229231007c43b2751e704882899dd78a996f09cd|ampidL_CLK|clp:2334524


----------



## RichA (May 10, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			I'd be interested in your feedback on this.  I don't intend to replace my GoKart unless it gives up the ghost but if it ever does, this would probably be my choice.
		
Click to expand...

Will do. 2 weeks to delivery.


----------



## TigerBear (May 10, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			It really depends on your definition of "best".  For me it's something simple, reliable, pulls well and can be put up and down quickly.  I don't need GPS as I have a Bushnell watch.
Another GoKart owner here. Mine is 10+ years old and is still providing sterling service. It is out in all weathers, is incredibly robust, has never let me down, and I don't mind the looks. At the end of the day it's for carrying clubs, not to go on a catwalk.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Rob, that's very impressive and willing to out the aesthetics aside for a trolley that's clearly a solid investment. 



RichA said:



			Carrying on our hilly course 2 or 3 times a week, I've started to really feel it in my back and legs recently. It's reached the point where I'm struggling to concentrate on putting one foot in front of the other, never mind putting a decent swing in.
Having thought about a push trolley, I read this thread and decided you only live once - might as well make the golf as easy as possible.
Just ordered the Go Kart automatic. I don't need gps or remote control; it's British designed and assembled; they apparently answer the phone to customers. Seems like a no-brainer to me. I even like how it looks.
Thank you for the helpful comments on each of the options.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rich, very helpful insight. I take it you purchased online and there's no way to see any physically in a shop? What persuaded you to go for the auto ahead of the manual?



M.Harmon said:



			I got the PowaKaddy CT6 last year and think it is great and hav about 140 miles on the clock according to the screen so far. It has tipped back quiet a few times thanks to the bumps in our fairways when I let it go solo and even climbed a tree on Friday when I used the ADF feature to send it off to the next tee but clearly judged the distance wrong. Our paths can be rough as and i am impressed with how it is holding up. I was expecting a broken handle after is climbed the tree and tipped back but no, nothing, no damage whatsoever. It even got blown over on Saturday thanks to me leaving the umbrella up in the holder in high winds and it survived hitting the handle on the path. I find comparing it to the M5 which my mate uses that the motor is noisier but still quiet. The battery bounces around and makes noise but I fixed this with self adhesive neoprene tape to wedge the battery in which put a stop to the rattle. The fact it does not have a spine means my Titleist mid size tour bag fits on properly without having to go side saddle unlike the older models. I think PowaKaddy learned from past mistakes and made this stronger than the previous compact model which my mate was going to buy but got put off by how flimsy it felt in the shop. I think it is a great looking trolley and mainly bought it because aesthetically it looks nicer than the Motocaddy range, even the accessories are a better looking design. I have the 36 hole battery but have not done 36 holes on a charge yet as I charge it after every game but the fuel gauge rarely drops below 4/5. I got mine for £649 September last year from expressgolf.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401922923100?_trkparms=ispr=1&hash=item5d94791a5c:g:1F8AAOSwvBpd7lRk&amdata=enc:AQAFAAACgBaobrjLl8XobRIiIML1V4Imu%2Fn%2BzU5L90Z278x5ickkTboA95HSvGa1O5UmCCGJLsco7fKMkMW5vrG1p1kjDb%2B6FJYUT67R15Xpgs0UPdSAJhR%2FQAlBTvdXMWA3Oc3BsIhH4hvjlgVPSVMBYLMIEMGVKxno0eWffbeuKgGiNTsgCiNdigGrEV4HHVzLnJ6WVF8mzgXmoDpvf0VBRy4NY0s2CWM4E62DIc4P%2BzLbNK8szgS7yzoj9EbVI8Xx4osDjIW7XFc3B6eZyyrIcu7hZ0CQlcefyKs%2FVcgcImRl4KxwVproZt2zARwsusUJKRKU88atcNxUSnfc27i8RNXCPLnHKjytAsHmkw2NJXqTJH%2FXBc%2Fu8lJUOw3LpS0t4ikabp41cVVkpCAvQVvMSXTgECWfPUbJP9zDciZ890DnfbHxqUfXUqiNldslU%2BBthA2IypFrdwxispYN7%2B9yhCWIfLO99FlIZur0JeA0vMmRRcrz9EWGyRd%2BSfipvxhrZZzx31MLM1eo133SPhKikp754OVskHbhB5Rka6tmnh%2FE381YlXHMKFzMLp9oiUJrWpUNCFTRmjzxRKLFAjLtMSNn04PZqiz%2BUqhsdN%2BKAx6zW5qcI4MxmrR4l%2B9mOHg2jqLiynE7r9UTqwjRjjEiw5%2B1tozf3ibFNnMMjvFRgOhkQSw0eMZ40AZxtCY9g%2FJlKp0dT3uqTnkaqX8rmIUThTTUc7Ec1Jh%2B5ZNyrKUUZcluUt5opKsCJIG8cvxV0powUaPb96xD3RvKF6hOKkEdmdA8BG4r%2B45q3r%2BdEXcjPM%2FLdT7k4R728xkMTFp9aY6YNPh7CtvnHdKGH%2FtB5N4s0I5JD%2F4%3D|cksum:4019229231007c43b2751e704882899dd78a996f09cd|ampidL_CLK|clp:2334524

Click to expand...

Thanks MH, now I'm totally confused lol. I'm torn between Gokart, CT6 and the M5. Good to know that the M5 is quieter and the sturdyness to the CT6 - good to hear as well as some have been critical of Powakaddy.

Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Smiffy (May 11, 2021)

I'm on my third GoKart. I switched from the 1st "roller" version to the "automatic" when it first came out. Have now got the latest version (roller) with an 18 hole Lithium battery.
I think it's the best of the lot. I prefer using the roller to the automatic version for some reason. I guess I just feel more in control?
The newer style is much easier to fold/unfold, and the battery housing is a doddle, as is the bag rest, holds your clubs much further away from the trolley which is better.
The newer one is noticeably quieter in use, (not that the earlier version was particularly noisy), and it tracks as straight as a dye.
I've used it twice now, and the Lithium battery is not only quicker to charge, but after 18 holes has still got all four "power" lights on. Feel I could do another 18 no problem at all.
For a no fuss, "carry my bag" trolley I don't think it can be beat.
And the new Carlos Fandango wheels make it look a bit sportier.....


----------



## Beezerk (May 11, 2021)

I bought a CT6 a few weeks ago, very impressed with it so far. Looks great and build quality is solid, I like how sturdy it sounds when it clicks into place, a proper "clunk".
Minor gripes, the umbrella attachment could do with being to one side rather than in the middle, I've also had it tip backwards when I wasn't paying attention on an uphill slope, I guess all trolleys do that though.


----------



## Fabia999 (May 11, 2021)

I haven't used a GoKart so I can't comment on it but I can compare Motocaddy and Powakaddy and in my opinion the motocaddy has a better build quality, the handles are also higher which means i dont need to slightly bend to control it. I current have a s3 pro but I've never used any of the distance controls so I think an s1 is good enough unless you want GPS/remote control.


----------



## Kennysarmy (May 11, 2021)

RichA said:



			Carrying on our hilly course 2 or 3 times a week, I've started to really feel it in my back and legs recently. It's reached the point where I'm struggling to concentrate on putting one foot in front of the other, never mind putting a decent swing in.
Having thought about a push trolley, I read this thread and decided you only live once - might as well make the golf as easy as possible.
Just ordered the Go Kart automatic. I don't need gps or remote control; it's British designed and assembled; they apparently answer the phone to customers. Seems like a no-brainer to me. I even like how it looks.
Thank you for the helpful comments on each of the options.
		
Click to expand...

If you're on a hilly course surely you'd be better off with a trolley that keeps a constant speed going down hill? Rather than having to fight the weight of it as it tries to freewheel down the slopes - something which my knees are not taking a liking too since I moved to a much hillier track.


----------



## RichA (May 11, 2021)

Kennysarmy said:



			If you're on a hilly course surely you'd be better off with a trolley that keeps a constant speed going down hill? Rather than having to fight the weight of it as it tries to freewheel down the slopes - something which my knees are not taking a liking too since I moved to a much hillier track.
		
Click to expand...

I understand what you're saying, but I'm fine going downhill. It's the aging muscles and stiff back when carrying that are the problem rather than the knees. It's ordered now anyway so I'll see how it goes. Either way, it can only make life easier and the walk more enjoyable.
Also, the steep bits at our place are all on the way up. The descent is much more gradual.


----------



## HeftyHacker (May 11, 2021)

Reading the posts above - about charging after every round and recharging before it ever gets below half full - how have you found this affects battery life?

The reason I ask is that mobile phone manufacturers (who have been using lithium batteries for donkeys years) recommend letting the battery completely drain before recharging as this is the best way to preserve battery life.

Or does the far more frequent use and recharging of a mobile phone means the timescales of battery degradation are shortened?


----------



## Robster59 (May 11, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Reading the posts above - about charging after every round and recharging before it ever gets below half full - how have you found this affects battery life?

The reason I ask is that mobile phone manufacturers (who have been using lithium batteries for donkeys years) recommend letting the battery completely drain before recharging as this is the best way to preserve battery life.

Or does the far more frequent use and recharging of a mobile phone means the timescales of battery degradation are shortened?
		
Click to expand...

I am touching lots of wood before I make the next statement! 
I have had my 18 hole Lithium Battery for my GoKart (bought to replace the original lead acid) for what must be a good five years (possibly longer).  It gets used, charged up after every round and sits in the garage through all temperatures.  It's still going round the full 18 holes showing no signs of degradation of power.  How low the charge is when put it back on charge I couldn't tell you.


----------



## RichA (May 11, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Reading the posts above - about charging after every round and recharging before it ever gets below half full - how have you found this affects battery life?

The reason I ask is that mobile phone manufacturers (who have been using lithium batteries for donkeys years) recommend letting the battery completely drain before recharging as this is the best way to preserve battery life.

Or does the far more frequent use and recharging of a mobile phone means the timescales of battery degradation are shortened?
		
Click to expand...

I think that's the old, pre-lithium batteries. With the newer ones, phones or golf trolleys, I believe you absolutely shouldn't run them flat.


----------



## Kennysarmy (May 11, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Reading the posts above - about charging after every round and recharging before it ever gets below half full - how have you found this affects battery life?

The reason I ask is that mobile phone manufacturers (who have been using lithium batteries for donkeys years) recommend letting the battery completely drain before recharging as this is the best way to preserve battery life.

Or does the far more frequent use and recharging of a mobile phone means the timescales of battery degradation are shortened?
		
Click to expand...

My lithium battery is coming up to ten years old and I play around 100 rounds per year - I always charge after use and unplug once charged - battery appears to still be going strong.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 11, 2021)

My Gokart is coming up to 4 years old. I specifically asked them about battery charging and they were very clear. Charge as soon after playing as you can, unlpug once complete.

Very similar to Robster59 mine gets left in the garage all year round but has never missed a beat. After the end of the recent lockdown I though it best to charge it again, approx 4 months without use. The battery changed to green, full charge, within 5 minutes of plugging in. That seemed pretty impressive to me.

I don't play 36 holes in a day so I have only ever played 18 with it. No sign of it ever struggling after 18 though, no matter the length or terrain.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 11, 2021)

I think my go kart is closing in on 10 yrs old. It been serviced once. I have had a lithium battery for 6 yrs at least. It just keeps going ! I was thinking of updating but it isn’t broke so cannot justify it.


----------



## peld (May 12, 2021)

to defend Motocaddy, ive got an S1 with lithium battery that was originally purchased in 2014. I bought it second hand about 3 years ago, and its never missed a beat and still does 18+ holes easily

EDIT to also add, I see a few people mention GoKart. Now i've never knowingly seen one, but when I look at the website, all I see is a mass of plastic - surely they are prone to an irreparable crack ?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 12, 2021)

peld said:



			to defend Motocaddy, ive got an S1 with lithium battery that was originally purchased in 2014. I bought it second hand about 3 years ago, and its never missed a beat and still does 18+ holes easily

EDIT to also add, I see a few people mention GoKart. Now i've never knowingly seen one, but when I look at the website, all I see is a mass of plastic - *surely they are prone to an irreparable crack* ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm suspecting the consistent praise suggests otherwise. I have one and it is pretty robust, solid plastic. It isn't a Citroen dashboard *.* To crack it you would have to drop it from a serious height, I don't see regular usage causing one.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2021)

peld said:



			to defend Motocaddy, ive got an S1 with lithium battery that was originally purchased in 2014. I bought it second hand about 3 years ago, and its never missed a beat and still does 18+ holes easily

EDIT to also add, I see a few people mention GoKart. Now i've never knowingly seen one, but when I look at the website, all I see is a mass of plastic - surely they are prone to an irreparable crack ?
		
Click to expand...

I had an S1 for 8 years - in that time the gear box went and the control cable went. Cost £56 for the gear box and £13 for the cable.

Upgraded 3 years ago to a S3 - the axle snapped when the wheel got stuck and I cracked the screen but both repaired under warranty and pretty quickly (local agent is good )

The Go Karts look very sturdy , they are excellent trollies and the service from them is superb. Only really I don’t get one is the looks


----------



## MikeB (May 12, 2021)

I had a Mk1 GoKart for about 10 years & now have a Mk2 lithium. The Mk1 was dropped, crashed, hit by golf balls, hurled into the car after every use etc & I never saw any cracks in it. 
Looks wise they're not to everyone's taste but then some other makes mentioned here, IMO look like a load of scaffolding held together with meccano bolts. Horses for etc.


----------



## Robster59 (May 12, 2021)

peld said:



			to defend Motocaddy, ive got an S1 with lithium battery that was originally purchased in 2014. I bought it second hand about 3 years ago, and its never missed a beat and still does 18+ holes easily

EDIT to also add, I see a few people mention GoKart. Now i've never knowingly seen one, but when I look at the website, all I see is a mass of plastic - surely they are prone to an irreparable crack ?
		
Click to expand...

I could say that metal framed trolleys are more subject to rusting, corrosion, etc.  Modern plastics are extremely strong and robust if designed correctly.  I hear of more breakages on this forum from Powakaddys and Motocaddies than I ever hear of from GoKarts.  There continues to be this impression that plastic = flimsy.  It really isn't.  Certainly not on the GoKart.  I see the plastic as being a positive because of the fact that it doesn't corrode.  It is easy to clean and I have even had this thing roll into a burn and come out working perfectly.  My mates, however, thought it was hilarious.


----------



## ger147 (May 12, 2021)

My Powakaddy FW7s is coming up on 4 years old, no issues with it at all and the 36 hole lithium battery is still performing pretty much as new.


----------



## sweaty sock (May 12, 2021)

I know its tempting to buy online, but I would 100% go to see the hardwear.  Even if its not the specific model.  Things like the handle height and unbrella holder positions make a massive difference to comfort and ease of use.  

Also worth noting that lighter trollies, though they creak at the joints a bit more are more efficient on the battery.

I have a Powacaddy FW3 I think, with a 18 hole lithium battery.  I barely use it as I prefer the efficiency of carrying, and the handle are slightly too low, meaning the weird stoop I use to push it does more damage to my back than carrying!!

The 18 hole lithium battery has been a real star, regularly (at least 6 times a season) manages 36 holes in a day never failed.  Has a personal best of 52 holes during the Cancer research longest day challenge.

The led display lasted about 6 months of very light use, probably 10 rounds before sections of the display stopped working, a bit dissapointing but as all it shows is the speed its not an issue worth solving for me.

If I had my time again, I'd probably have checked other manufacturers more thoroughly to see if there were any with better ergonomics.


----------



## arnieboy (May 12, 2021)

My Hillbilly Terrain has served me well for years. Just put it in for a service and a replacement front wheel.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 12, 2021)

I've had one of these for nearly 20 years. The bloody thing just wont die. 
I keep looking at new trolleys, but even using man maths, I'm really struggling to justify one given mine works and is extremely simple to use. The new ones just look like they have lots of things designed to go wrong on them. 

I looked at PK that was nearly £800 whch seemed to be built from aluminium cans and yoghurt pot plastic. 

https://www.customprogolf.co.uk/fraser-foldaway-electric-golf-trolley-refurbished-6743-p.asp


----------



## TigerBear (May 12, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			I could say that metal framed trolleys are more subject to rusting, corrosion, etc.  Modern plastics are extremely strong and robust if designed correctly.  I hear of more breakages on this forum from Powakaddys and Motocaddies than I ever hear of from GoKarts.  There continues to be this impression that plastic = flimsy.  It really isn't.  Certainly not on the GoKart.  I see the plastic as being a positive because of the fact that it doesn't corrode.  It is easy to clean and I have even had this thing roll into a burn and come out working perfectly.  My mates, however, thought it was hilarious.
		
Click to expand...

The more I look into Gokart the more I'm impressed. Giving it serious consideration but the extras on the Moto and Powakaddy's are edging it for me.

Also I think we will generally hear of more issues with Motocaddy and Powakaddy because they are by far the most popular trolleys.


----------



## TigerBear (May 12, 2021)

Also I'm just in from American Golf, the sales person said that Motocaddy and Powakaddy are made by the same company!!

So basically the same product. Put's an end to this whole one is better than the other in terms of build.


----------



## Smiffy (May 12, 2021)

TigerBear said:



			So basically the same product. Put's an end to this whole one is better than the other in terms of build.
		
Click to expand...

Not really. There are plenty of car manufacturers that share components, yet one will be better built than the other
😉😉😉


----------



## TigerBear (May 12, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Not really. There are plenty of car manufacturers that share components, yet one will be better built than the other
😉😉😉
		
Click to expand...

Haha I wish I'd thought if this at the time smiffy!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 12, 2021)

As per the above point, same company, different brands:

VW, Audi, SEAT, ŠKODA, Bentley, Bugatti, Lamborghini, Porsche, Ducati, 

VW, Audi, Seat and Skoda share a good deal but there are definite differences between them. As a Skoda driver I am happy to concede that the inside of an Audi is of superior quality.

Interesting discovery though, I didn't know that.


----------



## TigerBear (May 12, 2021)

What is the forums thoughts on EBS?

I play at quite a hilly course. But is it more of an annoyance? Are there any drawbacks to the EBS technology?

Disappointingly it doesn't seem like Gokart comes with any EBS technology or even the auto distance technology e.g. where you can set the trolley to travel set distances of 15, 30 or 50y?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2021)

TigerBear said:



			Also I'm just in from American Golf, the sales person said that Motocaddy and Powakaddy are made by the same company!!

So basically the same product. Put's an end to this whole one is better than the other in terms of build.
		
Click to expand...

There has been that “rumour” for a while but I believe that when Powerkaddy went into administration they were bought out by their old owners and designers ( also did the Hillbilly )

But I don’t think they are actually owned or made by the same people


----------



## Kennysarmy (May 12, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There has been that “rumour” for a while but I believe that when Powerkaddy went into administration they were bought out by their old owners and designers ( also did the Hillbilly )

But I don’t think they are actually owned or made by the same people
		
Click to expand...

I don't think they are either, but it's quite possible parts are made in the same one factory in China.


----------



## Robster59 (May 12, 2021)

TigerBear said:



			What is the forums thoughts on EBS?

I play at quite a hilly course. But is it more of an annoyance? Are there any drawbacks to the EBS technology?

Disappointingly it doesn't seem like Gokart comes with any EBS technology or even the auto distance technology e.g. where you can set the trolley to travel set distances of 15, 30 or 50y?
		
Click to expand...

My course is very hilly and I've never really thought about it (admittedly my GoKart is over 10 years old so technology has changed since then).  I've not missed EBS or auto-distance to be honest.  I know some people who have them on their Powakaddys and Motocaddys but you need to be sure where you point them before you push the button.  I've seen a few accidents as a result of misjudged distances.  And, of course, the more stuff you want on it, the more expensive it gets.  The simplicity of the GoKart is what appeals to me.  Flick a switch, turn the speed control and I'm away (or just push the handle on the auto speed control models).  Of course, I understand some people like all the other bits as well.  It's all horses for courses.


----------



## Jigger (May 12, 2021)

TigerBear said:



			What is the forums thoughts on EBS?

I play at quite a hilly course. But is it more of an annoyance? Are there any drawbacks to the EBS technology?

Disappointingly it doesn't seem like Gokart comes with any EBS technology or even the auto distance technology e.g. where you can set the trolley to travel set distances of 15, 30 or 50y?
		
Click to expand...

I had the powerkaddy FW7 ebs as I’m on a course with 2 steep downhill paths. It was great but I ended up replacing the clutch mechanism after about 15months. I also didn’t like my posture will steering it so what some people have said about going to a shop and getting your hands on one, I personally think is important. 

I also always get a 36 hole battery as lithium is reported to deplete 3% year on year. My thinking is a longer battery will last me longer.

I’ve got an x9 follow now and absolutely love it. Might be worth checking golfbidder for used ones as they’re factory refurbed with warranty and with the x10 being released there’s likely to be a few becoming available


----------



## TigerBear (May 12, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			My course is very hilly and I've never really thought about it (admittedly my GoKart is over 10 years old so technology has changed since then).  I've not missed EBS or auto-distance to be honest.  I know some people who have them on their Powakaddys and Motocaddys but you need to be sure where you point them before you push the button.  I've seen a few accidents as a result of misjudged distances.  And, of course, the more stuff you want on it, the more expensive it gets.  The simplicity of the GoKart is what appeals to me.  Flick a switch, turn the speed control and I'm away (or just push the handle on the auto speed control models).  Of course, I understand some people like all the other bits as well.  It's all horses for courses.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rob. Played your course a couple of times and that has some serious hills haha!

Good to know then that the EBS isn't really needed if you have survived these years without it!


----------



## TigerBear (May 12, 2021)

Jigger said:



			I had the powerkaddy FW7 ebs as I’m on a course with 2 steep downhill paths. It was great but I ended up replacing the clutch mechanism after about 15months. I also didn’t like my posture will steering it so what some people have said about going to a shop and getting your hands on one, I personally think is important.

I also always get a 36 hole battery as lithium is reported to deplete 3% year on year. My thinking is a longer battery will last me longer.

I’ve got an x9 follow now and absolutely love it. Might be worth checking golfbidder for used ones as they’re factory refurbed with warranty and with the x10 being released there’s likely to be a few becoming available
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Jigger, that's sound advice, I didn't know of the Stewart trolleys!

Disappointing to hear about the clutch burning out so quickly but thankfully under warranty


----------



## TigerBear (May 14, 2021)

Bump

Any more views/experience on how essential EBS technology is for a trolley?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 14, 2021)

I think it's also important to point out that GoKart trolleys are made in the UK (with the exception of the battery) whereas the PK and MtC are made in China.


----------



## Beezerk (May 14, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I think it's also important to point out that GoKart trolleys are made in the UK (with the exception of the battery) whereas the PK and MtC are made in China.
		
Click to expand...

So it will fall to bits within 6 months then


----------



## Robster59 (May 14, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			So it will fall to bits within 6 months then 

Click to expand...

Quite the contrary.  I keep thinking I'd like to replace my 10+ year old GoKart with the new auto version but given the fact everything clicks into place as they always did, the motor pulls as strongly as it always as and there is basically nothing wrong with it, I can't see a reason to justify the change.


----------



## azazel (May 14, 2021)

I'm tempted to get an electric trolley so I've appreciated reading this thread but I can't quite convince myself that I really need one, which makes pulling the trigger difficult. The price makes the GoKart attractive but I'm not sold on the looks, whereas I think the Powakaddy and the Motocaddy look better but I would really struggle to justify the extra cost. Maybe I'm just not ready for one yet...


----------



## Robster59 (May 14, 2021)

azazel said:



			I'm tempted to get an electric trolley so I've appreciated reading this thread but I can't quite convince myself that I really need one, which makes pulling the trigger difficult. The price makes the GoKart attractive but I'm not sold on the looks, whereas I think the Powakaddy and the Motocaddy look better but I would really struggle to justify the extra cost. Maybe I'm just not ready for one yet...
		
Click to expand...

If you want a more conventional looking trolley that is around the same price as the GoKart, you could try the GolfStream.  They seem to get good feedback.


----------



## RichA (May 14, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			If you want a more conventional looking trolley that is around the same price as the GoKart, you could try the GolfStream.  They seem to get good feedback.
		
Click to expand...

Mine hasn't arrived yet, so I'm not recommending it, but the unconventional looks of the Go Kart really appealed.
It's the only one that doesn't resemble a motorised walking frame.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 14, 2021)

I have a Powerbug
Had it 18 months, done 550 miles with it

no problems at all, highly recommended


----------



## Jigger (May 14, 2021)

TigerBear said:



			Cheers Jigger, that's sound advice, I didn't know of the Stewart trolleys!

Disappointing to hear about the clutch burning out so quickly but thankfully under warranty

Click to expand...

It was just outside but only cost about £40 for a new one. I YouTubed the fix first and couldn’t believe how easy it was to fix. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Beezerk (May 16, 2021)

One thing I've noticed about the CT6 there isn't a brake, or at least I haven't found one lol, so you have to park it sideways on a slope. Is this the same on all electric trolleys?


----------



## Foxholer (May 16, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I have a Powerbug
Had it 18 months, done 550 miles with it

no problems at all, highly recommended
		
Click to expand...

Have you consisered taking it out of the boot and using it?

Just a (3/4 bottle of Argentinian Merlot) thought!


----------



## TigerBear (May 17, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			One thing I've noticed about the CT6 there isn't a brake, or at least I haven't found one lol, so you have to park it sideways on a slope. Is this the same on all electric trolleys?
		
Click to expand...

checked the PK website and also the likes of american golf, etc. for their product descriptions. Nothing mentioned about a brake.

Does anyone know if Gokart has a brake?

I'm totally on the fence between PK, MC and GoKart.


----------



## Imurg (May 17, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			One thing I've noticed about the CT6 there isn't a brake, or at least I haven't found one lol, so you have to park it sideways on a slope. Is this the same on all electric trolleys?
		
Click to expand...

My Motocaddy M3Pro has a brake - I'll show you at the weekend


----------



## Kennysarmy (May 17, 2021)

Motoccaddy M1 DHC ordered on Saturday ! Recent £55 of winnings put towards it - only issue is delivery is looking like mid-July!!! Guess the knees will continue to take a pounding with my current trolley trying to stop it running off down the Lilley Brook hills.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 17, 2021)

TigerBear said:



			checked the PK website and also the likes of american golf, etc. for their product descriptions. Nothing mentioned about a brake.

Does anyone know if Gokart has a brake?

I'm totally on the fence between PK, MC and GoKart.
		
Click to expand...

My Motocaddy M5 has a brake.


----------



## Robster59 (May 17, 2021)

TigerBear said:



			checked the PK website and also the likes of american golf, etc. for their product descriptions. Nothing mentioned about a brake.

Does anyone know if Gokart has a brake?

I'm totally on the fence between PK, MC and GoKart.
		
Click to expand...

As far as I'm aware, the GoKart hasn't a brake.  If you email them you can check but, as I say, I've never felt a need for it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 17, 2021)

I have a 4yr old Gokart and there is no brake on it. Not been an issue so far, I just angle it on any hill. 

I suspect the new version will not have one either. It is part of the simiplicity of them, less to go wrong.

Electric trolleys are not like push trolleys in that they don't run freely in the same way. I can push my trolley without the battery engaged but it doesn't roll easily and so rolling on a slope is far less likely to happen. I presume there is some sort of engagement between the wheels, motor etc


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I have a 4yr old Gokart and there is no brake on it. Not been an issue so far, I just angle it on any hill.

I suspect the new version will not have one either. It is part of the simiplicity of them, less to go wrong.

Electric trolleys are not like push trolleys in that they don't run freely in the same way. I can push my trolley without the battery engaged but it doesn't roll easily and so rolling on a slope is far less likely to happen. I presume there is some sort of engagement between the wheels, motor etc
		
Click to expand...

We’ll test your theory on our 6th & 7th mate.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 17, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			We’ll test your theory on our 6th & 7th mate.

Click to expand...

Ha ha. I'm not saying it would not roll if pointed downhill but it wont runaway like a push trolley. Angle it slightly and it should be fine. Just angling with a push trolley might not be enough.


----------



## Robster59 (May 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I have a 4yr old Gokart and there is no brake on it. Not been an issue so far, I just angle it on any hill.

I suspect the new version will not have one either. It is part of the simiplicity of them, less to go wrong.

Electric trolleys are not like push trolleys in that they don't run freely in the same way. I can push my trolley without the battery engaged but it doesn't roll easily and so rolling on a slope is far less likely to happen. I presume there is some sort of engagement between the wheels, motor etc
		
Click to expand...

I have to say, my GoKart freewheels no problem at all when I want it to.  Many's the time I've let it freewheel down one of the many slopes at our course.  I'm not sure that's a USP for the OP though! .  Like yourself, on a slope I just put it at an angle.  I think the new design GoKarts with a lower CofG will be better for this.


----------



## Imurg (May 17, 2021)

I found, with my GoKart, that angling it on a hill wasn't a good idea due to the higher CoG due to the battery ( most of the weight) being much further from the ground than other makes. It was quite easy to tip it..
Motocaddy has the battery lower so it doesn't tip...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 17, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			I have to say, my GoKart freewheels no problem at all when I want it to.  Many's the time I've let it freewheel down one of the many slopes at our course.  I'm not sure that's a USP for the OP though! .  Like yourself, on a slope I just put it at an angle.  I think the new design GoKarts with a lower CofG will be better for this.
		
Click to expand...

I think I have explained this badly. If I point my trolley downhill it will roll. There is resistantce in the wheels though so if you put it next to a push trolley and let go of both at the same time the push trolley will reach the bottom first by some way. I think this resistance helps to prevent it roll away when you angle it, it doesn't get going.


----------



## TigerBear (May 18, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			As far as I'm aware, the GoKart hasn't a brake.  If you email them you can check but, as I say, I've never felt a need for it.
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			I have a 4yr old Gokart and there is no brake on it. Not been an issue so far, I just angle it on any hill.

I suspect the new version will not have one either. It is part of the simiplicity of them, less to go wrong.

Electric trolleys are not like push trolleys in that they don't run freely in the same way. I can push my trolley without the battery engaged but it doesn't roll easily and so rolling on a slope is far less likely to happen. I presume there is some sort of engagement between the wheels, motor etc
		
Click to expand...

Thanks guys good to know there isn't really a need then.

Even with the hills (munros) at East Renfrewshire Rob, no need for a brake?

I assume if you both were in the market again for a trolley, you'd be going for a Gokart again?

Not enticed by features like EBS or auto distance on other trolley brands?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 18, 2021)

TigerBear said:



			Thanks guys good to know there isn't really a need then.

Even with the hills (munros) at East Renfrewshire Rob, no need for a brake?

I assume if you both were in the market again for a trolley, you'd be going for a Gokart again?

Not enticed by features like EBS or auto distance on other trolley brands?
		
Click to expand...

Personally I would get another Gokart. I'm not interested in all the extra bells and whistles so the extra cost doesn't add up, for me. 

EBS, never knew such a thing exists. If I played regularly on hilly courses it may be of interest but I haven't seen a need to this moment. Perhaps Rob can answer that better if his course is hilly. I do occasionally play hilly courses, did so on Thursday, but a runaway trolley has never been a problem.

Auto distance, not sure I see the point. A bit like auto rain sensors on a car, which I have and turned off 2 years ago. A gimmick extra but do you really need it? Maybe you do but I don't 😄.

Ultimately a Gokart is a simple, basic electric trolley that keeps on going. You don't have the other bits on a push trolley so do you feel you have missed out before now? You then have to ask the question, are those bells and whistles worth the, significant, extra cost or are they just auto wipers? I have no criticism of any of the other trolleys incidentally, I just don't feel the need to spend the extra to get what they offer. If not having those extras is going to nag away then spend the extra amount and enjoy.


----------



## Robster59 (May 18, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Personally I would get another Gokart. I'm not interested in all the extra bells and whistles so the extra cost doesn't add up, for me.

EBS, never knew such a thing exists. If I played regularly on hilly courses it may be of interest but I haven't seen a need to this moment. Perhaps Rob can answer that better if his course is hilly. I do occasionally play hilly courses, did so on Thursday, but a runaway trolley has never been a problem.

Auto distance, not sure I see the point. A bit like auto rain sensors on a car, which I have and turned off 2 years ago. A gimmick extra but do you really need it? Maybe you do but I don't 😄.

Ultimately a Gokart is a simple, basic electric trolley that keeps on going. You don't have the other bits on a push trolley so do you feel you have missed out before now? You then have to ask the question, are those bells and whistles worth the, significant, extra cost or are they just auto wipers? I have no criticism of any of the other trolleys incidentally, I just don't feel the need to spend the extra to get what they offer. If not having those extras is going to nag away then spend the extra amount and enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

I think this pretty much sums it up for me.  If there is a slope anywhere I just park it sideways.  As LT said, and I said before, I have no objection to other trolleys with all their add-ons, but I just don't feel the need for them.  For me, a lot are features rather than benefits.  GPS?  I have my Shot Scope watch which also features shot-tracking.  Auto-distance?  I actually don't see many people use that anyway on trolleys that have them, and you have to have a clear run.  EBS?  I've never felt the trolley is going to pull me down a slope.  It just goes with me. Digital speed display?  I can't see the point as the roller control is so intuitive I can adjust my speed without a thought.  
GoKart benefits?  My current one I can have out of my boot, snapped into place and the battery fitted in less than 30 seconds.  It won't rust as it's plastic.  Customer service is fantastic.  It's simple but, IMHO, there's less to go wrong.  The motor pulls like a train up the steepest of slopes at our club, and my cart bag has everything in it to cope with all Scottish weather, so it's not light.  And I like the individual looks.  
Would I buy another?  Absolutely, and probably with auto-speed control.  But my current one is showing no signs of giving up the ghost (touching lots of wood) and so in reality I can't see the need to replace it yet.  But if and when it does go to that great fairway in the sky, I'd replace it with another GoKart. 
(BTW, my name is Stephen (or Ste, or Steve, or Stevie which I'm now called since living in Scotland .  The Robster is a combination of surname and first name).


----------



## sweaty sock (May 18, 2021)

My priority list would be.

Good posture / ergo
Good build quality
Good battery life
Good value
Intuative speed control
Easy to fold and handle
Umbrella holder

Nice to haves - 
Drinks holder
Auto distance 25/50 yards

Not needed - 
Brake
Phone holder
GPS
Distance measure
Phone charger
Score card holder
Complicated display


----------



## RichA (May 18, 2021)

Me too! Thought about gps, remote control etc, then remembered that I just wanted something to carry my bag.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 18, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			(BTW, my name is Stephen (or Ste, or Steve, or Stevie which I'm now called since living in Scotland .  The Robster is a combination of surname and first name).
		
Click to expand...

I'm always telling my kids, 'never assume'. Doh


----------



## Val (May 18, 2021)

I have a 9 year old PK Sport with a lithium battery (bought in year 5), replaced the "brain" 3 years ago and its still going well. My next trolley will also be a PK


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2021)

I invested in my first Gokart when my knees and ankles ached like mad after a particular tough game one winter. Carrying my bag was killing me. Didn't have GPS, brakes or drink holders on my knees or ankles so didn't see the need for them on their replacements.


----------



## TigerBear (May 19, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Personally I would get another Gokart. I'm not interested in all the extra bells and whistles so the extra cost doesn't add up, for me.

EBS, never knew such a thing exists. If I played regularly on hilly courses it may be of interest but I haven't seen a need to this moment. Perhaps Rob can answer that better if his course is hilly. I do occasionally play hilly courses, did so on Thursday, but a runaway trolley has never been a problem.

Auto distance, not sure I see the point. A bit like auto rain sensors on a car, which I have and turned off 2 years ago. A gimmick extra but do you really need it? Maybe you do but I don't 😄.

Ultimately a Gokart is a simple, basic electric trolley that keeps on going. You don't have the other bits on a push trolley so do you feel you have missed out before now? You then have to ask the question, are those bells and whistles worth the, significant, extra cost or are they just auto wipers? I have no criticism of any of the other trolleys incidentally, I just don't feel the need to spend the extra to get what they offer. If not having those extras is going to nag away then spend the extra amount and enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks LT, I think all these extras are, well just as the name suggests, extras! The more I consider everything from a practical perspective as opposed to "oooh that would be nice and fancy" things like GPS, EBS, remote control aren't essential. 

I see the benefit in the auto distance e.g. set the distance and send the trolley to wherever you need it to go. But how often am I actually going to use that feature during a round, for me, not a lot!




Robster59 said:



			I think this pretty much sums it up for me.  If there is a slope anywhere I just park it sideways.  As LT said, and I said before, I have no objection to other trolleys with all their add-ons, but I just don't feel the need for them.  For me, a lot are features rather than benefits.  GPS?  I have my Shot Scope watch which also features shot-tracking.  Auto-distance?  I actually don't see many people use that anyway on trolleys that have them, and you have to have a clear run.  EBS?  I've never felt the trolley is going to pull me down a slope.  It just goes with me. Digital speed display?  I can't see the point as the roller control is so intuitive I can adjust my speed without a thought. 
GoKart benefits?  My current one I can have out of my boot, snapped into place and the battery fitted in less than 30 seconds.  It won't rust as it's plastic.  Customer service is fantastic.  It's simple but, IMHO, there's less to go wrong.  The motor pulls like a train up the steepest of slopes at our club, and my cart bag has everything in it to cope with all Scottish weather, so it's not light.  And I like the individual looks. 
Would I buy another?  Absolutely, and probably with auto-speed control.  But my current one is showing no signs of giving up the ghost (touching lots of wood) and so in reality I can't see the need to replace it yet.  But if and when it does go to that great fairway in the sky, I'd replace it with another GoKart.
(BTW, my name is Stephen (or Ste, or Steve, or Stevie which I'm now called since living in Scotland .  The Robster is a combination of surname and first name).
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Steve! Like yourself I have my Garmin so no need for GPS. Play at a hilly course so a well built electric trolley is the priority not features like EBS, etc.

The more and more I research into this, the more I feel like the Gokart auto is the best option for what I'm looking for!


----------



## TigerBear (May 19, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			My priority list would be.

Good posture / ergo
Good build quality
Good battery life
Good value
Intuative speed control
Easy to fold and handle
Umbrella holder

Nice to haves -
Drinks holder
Auto distance 25/50 yards

Not needed -
Brake
Phone holder
GPS
Distance measure
Phone charger
Score card holder
Complicated display
		
Click to expand...

For me solid build quality, easy to fold away and compact design, umbrella holder. 

Anything else a bonus. 

For those reasons, the Gokart and its reviews, the feedback on here and the price make it the most attractive option for what I need.


----------



## M.Harmon (May 20, 2021)

The CT6 is the most compact with the wheels inverted, the GoKart still looks large when folded and placed in the boot on the product video.


----------



## Smiffy (May 20, 2021)

M.Harmon said:



			The GoKart still looks large when folded and placed in the boot on the product video.
		
Click to expand...

It's not.
😉😉😉


----------



## TigerBear (May 21, 2021)

M.Harmon said:



			The CT6 is the most compact with the wheels inverted, the GoKart still looks large when folded and placed in the boot on the product video.
		
Click to expand...

I hear you and no denying that the CT6 is mega compact but hearing stories and reading reviews of very poor build quality.

For that reason, I'm pulled more to the slightly "bulkier"(?) GoKart.

Still undecided haha, give me strength!


----------



## RichA (May 21, 2021)

TigerBear said:



			I hear you and no denying that the CT6 is mega compact but hearing stories and reading reviews of very poor build quality.

For that reason, I'm pulled more to the slightly "bulkier"(?) GoKart.

Still undecided haha, give me strength!
		
Click to expand...

Just got a message that my Go Kart auto will be delivered today. Shame it wasn't in time for the 28 holes I played yesterday. 
Never had a power trolley before, so I'm going in blind but open-minded. I'm sure nobody's interested in my ramblings, but I'll let you know my impressions once I've had it out on the course.


----------



## M.Harmon (May 21, 2021)

TigerBear said:



			I hear you and no denying that the CT6 is mega compact but hearing stories and reading reviews of very poor build quality.

For that reason, I'm pulled more to the slightly "bulkier"(?) GoKart.

Still undecided haha, give me strength!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry about the build quality of the new range I think they have learned lessons from past designs. I have crashed mine more than a few times now and it is still solid, if the quality is that bad something would have broken by now. Just buy the one you like the look of and let the warranty sort out anything that may go wrong.


----------



## Beezerk (May 21, 2021)

M.Harmon said:



			I wouldn't worry about the build quality of the new range I think they have learned lessons from past designs. I have crashed mine more than a few times now and it is still solid, if the quality is that bad something would have broken by now. Just buy the one you like the look of and let the warranty sort out anything that may go wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, my CT6 has been rock solid and appears very well built, unless you want to hit it with a sledgehammer or something 😆


----------



## TigerBear (May 22, 2021)

RichA said:



			Just got a message that my Go Kart auto will be delivered today. Shame it wasn't in time for the 28 holes I played yesterday.
Never had a power trolley before, so I'm going in blind but open-minded. I'm sure nobody's interested in my ramblings, but I'll let you know my impressions once I've had it out on the course.
		
Click to expand...

Would really appreciate that Rich.

I'm definitely interested!


----------



## RichA (May 27, 2021)

TigerBear said:



			Would really appreciate that Rich.

I'm definitely interested! 

Click to expand...

Only played 10 holes on our hilly course, but the Go Kart auto was great. Easy to use. No teething troubles. Didn't run away on hills. Made the golf easier, without actually having to think about controlling the trolley.
Can't fault it at all. Obviously, I'll charge the lithium battery, as per the instructions, but it's still showing 4/4 lights. 
My Hoofer stand bag isn't a perfect fit, but the straps held it on securely with access to all the pockets.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 27, 2021)

RichA said:



			Only played 10 holes on our hilly course, but the Go Kart auto was great. Easy to use. No teething troubles. Didn't run away on hills. Made the golf easier, without actually having to think about controlling the trolley.
Can't fault it at all. Obviously, I'll charge the lithium battery, as per the instructions, but it's still showing 4/4 lights.
My Hoofer stand bag isn't a perfect fit, but the straps held it on securely with access to all the pockets.
		
Click to expand...

The go kart bags are pretty good and decent value. I had a zip fail on one and they just replaced it👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 27, 2021)

RichA said:



			Only played 10 holes on our hilly course, but the Go Kart auto was great. Easy to use. No teething troubles. Didn't run away on hills. Made the golf easier, without actually having to think about controlling the trolley.
Can't fault it at all. Obviously, I'll charge the lithium battery, as per the instructions, but it's still showing 4/4 lights.
My Hoofer stand bag isn't a perfect fit, but the straps held it on securely with access to all the pockets.
		
Click to expand...

My Motacaddy bag fits very well on my 4yr old, pre facelift Gokart. Unless they have changed the design on the trolley the slot on the base of the bag fits perfectly and prevents it from twisting. Another option for you to look in addition to spongebobs suggestion.


----------



## RichA (May 27, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My Motacaddy bag fits very well on my 4yr old, pre facelift Gokart. Unless they have changed the design on the trolley the slot on the base of the bag fits perfectly and prevents it from twisting. Another option for you to look in addition to spongebobs suggestion.
		
Click to expand...

I'll make do for now. Enough money spent on toys this year. 6 1/2 months till my birthday.


----------



## Robster59 (May 27, 2021)

RichA said:



			I'll make do for now. Enough money spent on toys this year. 6 1/2 months till my birthday.
		
Click to expand...

Come on.  You know you want to.............


----------



## TigerBear (May 27, 2021)

RichA said:



			Only played 10 holes on our hilly course, but the Go Kart auto was great. Easy to use. No teething troubles. Didn't run away on hills. Made the golf easier, without actually having to think about controlling the trolley.
Can't fault it at all. Obviously, I'll charge the lithium battery, as per the instructions, but it's still showing 4/4 lights.
My Hoofer stand bag isn't a perfect fit, but the straps held it on securely with access to all the pockets.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rich. Sounds like money well spent!

How did you find stopping the trolley on a decline or incline without a brake?

I have a TM stand bag so where the top of the legs meet the top of the bag it juts out. Would that be a concern? What way was your bag not a perfect fit, the design of the trolley?

The CT6 has a bendable fixture the top of the bag sits on so will fit most bags.


----------



## Smiffy (May 28, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			The go kart bags are pretty good and decent value. I had a zip fail on one and they just replaced it👍
		
Click to expand...

I have the latest GoKart bag (in green to match the trolley). Really nice looking and sits on the cart a treat. Only thing it could do with is an extra small pocket on the outside. It's got one big one at the bottom for balls, a magnetic flapped one for drinks, and a smaller one above for tees etc. but it could do with another smaller one on top for ball markers, pencils etc. Other than that, it's great.


----------



## RichA (May 28, 2021)

TigerBear said:



			Cheers Rich. Sounds like money well spent!

How did you find stopping the trolley on a decline or incline without a brake?

I have a TM stand bag so where the top of the legs meet the top of the bag it juts out. Would that be a concern? What way was your bag not a perfect fit, the design of the trolley?

The CT6 has a bendable fixture the top of the bag sits on so will fit most bags.
		
Click to expand...

No probs with inclines. Never looked like rolling anywhere but, as others suggested, I just angled it a bit. 
I guess all stands bags have that chunky bit. I found a position that worked with the bag in at 0°, if that makes sense. It might be more snug rotated 45°, but I was happy as it was. That said, I'll prob get a trolley bag in the future.

Edit: added these pics as the websites never seem to show this part.


----------



## TigerBear (May 29, 2021)

RichA said:



			No probs with inclines. Never looked like rolling anywhere but, as others suggested, I just angled it a bit.
I guess all stands bags have that chunky bit. I found a position that worked with the bag in at 0°, if that makes sense. It might be more snug rotated 45°, but I was happy as it was. That said, I'll prob get a trolley bag in the future.

Edit: added these pics as the websites never seem to show this part.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for posting the photos Rich good to see the top strap and how a stand bag would sit. Seems like the straps keep your bag in solid enough!

Like you, going to get a trolley (hopefully soon, been looking for weeks now ) and next season go for a trolley bag....fast forward to next season and I'll probably still be deciding on a trolley


----------



## tobybarker (May 29, 2021)

My S1 works fine and collapses easily enough. However it annoys me that there is a single knob for go and speed... Easy to change the speed just as you press the knob to switch it on.

Also whoever decided on the method of engaging the auto advance feature (to send it off 10 or 20 yards) should be sacked: as you approach the ball, and decide you want to send the trolley off to the next tee 20 yards away you have to stop the trolley, press and hold the knob for 2 or 3 seconds, the rotate it to select option 1 2 or 3 then send it on its way by pressing it again. Madness. What a faff.


----------



## Deleted member 23164 (May 30, 2021)

Love my MC M5 GPS really great, works a treat, good warranty period- works and was a great present from my wife.
Saves my old back.
cheers
D


----------



## TigerBear (Jun 1, 2021)

kluson said:



			Love my MC M5 GPS really great, works a treat, good warranty period- works and was a great present from my wife.
Saves my old back.
cheers
D
		
Click to expand...

How is the GPS working out Kluson?

Hearing reports that, like the Powakaddy, GPS can be very temperamental!


----------



## Midnight (Jun 1, 2021)

TigerBear said:



			How is the GPS working out Kluson?

Hearing reports that, like the Powakaddy, GPS can be very temperamental!
		
Click to expand...

I have the motocaddy  one and have never  had a issue with the GPS yet mate.


----------



## RichA (Jun 2, 2021)

The plastic tag on the bungee cord snapped at the weekend, as I was loading the Go Kart into the boot of the car. My fault. Emailed GoKart and they're posting me a free replacement part.
Experience tells me that most other manufacturers (of any product) would have directed me to the retailer for some fruitless email ping pong.


----------



## M.Harmon (Jun 3, 2021)

Just got an email from PowaKaddy that they are releasing a remote trolley the FX9, I may buy it for my birthday and sell my CT6.


----------



## shagster (Jun 5, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.americangolf.co.uk/gps-...rd-range-lithium-electric-trolley-357698.html

This would be the one I would get but with the extended battery would put you under £800

The displays is great , it’s sleek , solid and light

The stats are things like how long a round took or distance travelled etc

The quick lock for the bag is great as well.
		
Click to expand...

i went for the 5 as it has gps and 12 months intrest free as well
dhc can be a pain but generally a great trolley


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 6, 2021)

In the market for a new trolley as mine died of old age on the 8th yesterday.

Considering the Gokart of Golf Stream.

Has anyone got a Gokart with the automatic speed control? And does it work well?


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 6, 2021)

I've got the mk 1, it works fine, you just touch/push the handle and it matches your pace.

I assume it's the same on the new model.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 6, 2021)

I have a Powakaddy FW5 bought Jan20. Hardly used because of lockdown and holidays. Where is the best place to exchange please?


----------



## RichA (Jun 6, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			In the market for a new trolley as mine died of old age on the 8th yesterday.

Considering the Gokart of Golf Stream.

Has anyone got a Gokart with the automatic speed control? And does it work well?
		
Click to expand...

Yes and yes. Never had an electric trolley until a couple of weeks ago, so nothing to compare it to, but I'm already a convert. Through my own carelessness, I broke a small part within a week of ownership. Within a few days Go Kart sent a replacement part free of charge. The kind of customer care I haven't experienced in a long time and a very big plus for Go Kart.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 6, 2021)

RichA said:



			Yes and yes. Never had an electric trolley until a couple of weeks ago, so nothing to compare it to, but I'm already a convert. Through my own carelessness, I broke a small part within a week of ownership. Within a few days Go Kart sent a replacement part free of charge. The kind of customer care I haven't experienced in a long time and a very big plus for Go Kart.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the feedback. I'm very tempted by one. I'm just concerned about the construction as it reminds me of an old pull trolley I had that used to collapse.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 6, 2021)

the battery holds it all together once it slots in, rock solid


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 6, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Thanks for the feedback. I'm very tempted by one. I'm just concerned about the construction as it reminds me of an old pull trolley I had that used to collapse.
		
Click to expand...

I can't speak for the Mark 2, but my old Mk.1 it is incredibly robust and never showed any signs of collapsing.


----------



## TigerBear (Jun 6, 2021)

RichA said:



			The plastic tag on the bungee cord snapped at the weekend, as I was loading the Go Kart into the boot of the car. My fault. Emailed GoKart and they're posting me a free replacement part.
Experience tells me that most other manufacturers (of any product) would have directed me to the retailer for some fruitless email ping pong.
		
Click to expand...

That's excellent customer service and in line with all the reviews I've read. Great to hear as I doubt you would get that level of service from the likes of PK or MC.


----------



## TigerBear (Jun 6, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			In the market for a new trolley as mine died of old age on the 8th yesterday.

Considering the Gokart of Golf Stream.

Has anyone got a Gokart with the automatic speed control? And does it work well?
		
Click to expand...

Was about to buy the Gokart auto and now you've ruined that with introducing the Golf Stream 

The reviews for this trolley are all very impressive. The trolley itself looks sleeker and the auto distance feature (which the Gokart lacks) might have just swayed me to go for the GS.

Cheers for posting!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 6, 2021)

Simple question . which is better? Motorcaddy  MFGPS OR Powakaddy FX7GPS. If you are able to tell me why one is better than the other that would be really appreciate.


----------



## TigerBear (Jun 8, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Simple question . which is better? Motorcaddy  MFGPS OR Powakaddy FX7GPS. If you are able to tell me why one is better than the other that would be really appreciate.
		
Click to expand...

Do you really need the GPS? From what I've read they can be very temperamental and no substitute for a range finder or a GPS watch.

Essentially mate your options are either a Gokart or a Golf Stream


----------



## oxymoron (Jun 21, 2021)

After weeks of faffing about with my old trolley , intermittent starting and stuff , bitten the bullet and ordered a Gokart with roller speed control .
After reading all the comments on here it seemed a good choice so lets see !!
Also for £400 cannot grumble , lithium battery, simple control and a good reputation, whats not to like ?


----------



## DanFST (Jun 21, 2021)

Stewart Q Follow. 

Incredible bit of kit.


----------



## nickjdavis (Jun 21, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Stewart Q Follow.

Incredible bit of kit.
		
Click to expand...

So are you saving up to add to your £250 voucher?


----------



## oxymoron (Jun 21, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Stewart Q Follow.

Incredible bit of kit.
		
Click to expand...

Admittedly they do look good but for £600-£1000 more , really ? Same result at the end of the day , clubs carried around and no wear and tear on the old back .
But you pay your money and take your choice .


----------



## DanFST (Jun 21, 2021)

oxymoron said:



			Admittedly they do look good but for £600-£1000 more , really ? Same result at the end of the day , clubs carried around and no wear and tear on the old back .
But you pay your money and take your choice .
		
Click to expand...

I used one the other day, couldn't believe how much I wanted one. (I've always carried)

Follow everywhere, then send it out to the next tee when I have my putter in hand. Absolutely no stress, could concentrate on my golf. Build quality is amazing (you can jump on it with almost no flex), UK based for servicing and parts is another big plus.



nickjdavis said:



			So are you saving up to add to your £250 voucher? 

Click to expand...

The credit card won't know what's hit it!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 21, 2021)

oxymoron said:



			After weeks of faffing about with my old trolley , intermittent starting and stuff , bitten the bullet and ordered a Gokart with roller speed control .
After reading all the comments on here it seemed a good choice so lets see !!
Also for £400 cannot grumble , lithium battery, simple control and a good reputation, whats not to like ?
		
Click to expand...

The biggest decision to make, what trim colour did you go for?


----------



## nickjdavis (Jun 21, 2021)

DanFST said:



			I used one the other day, couldn't believe how much I wanted one. (I've always carried)

Follow everywhere, then send it out to the next tee when I have my putter in hand. Absolutely no stress, could concentrate on my golf. Build quality is amazing (you can jump on it with almost no flex), UK based for servicing and parts is another big plus.

The credit card won't know what's hit it!
		
Click to expand...

When you sent it to the next tee...I take it that you had to remote guide it there or did it "know" where the tee was (GPS Mapping like the shot tracking systems have?) ???


----------



## Dave1980 (Jun 21, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Stewart Q Follow.

Incredible bit of kit.
		
Click to expand...

Have you ordered it yet? Still trying to justify the £££ and not keen on the delivery time.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jun 21, 2021)

Avoid the Gokart they are ugly cheap looking plastic things.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 21, 2021)

HankMarvin said:



			Avoid the Gokart they are ugly cheap looking plastic things.
		
Click to expand...

That work absolutely fantastically!
Certainly not the most 'attractive', but, from a mate's experience, great performing!


----------



## Pants (Jun 21, 2021)

HankMarvin said:



			Avoid the Gokart they are ugly cheap looking plastic things.
		
Click to expand...

If your avatar is anything to go by, so are you  But I'm sure you have some redeeming features as well


----------



## oxymoron (Jun 22, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The biggest decision to make, what trim colour did you go for?
		
Click to expand...

Black , Plain and simple, just did not fancy any of the other 2 .
Quite boring really


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 22, 2021)

HankMarvin said:



			Avoid the Gokart they are ugly cheap looking plastic things.
		
Click to expand...

Phew!  For a moment there I thought you weren't going to come onto a Golf Trolley thread and make the same remark you make about the GoKart EVERY SINGLE TIME!


----------



## oxymoron (Jun 22, 2021)

HankMarvin said:



			Avoid the Gokart they are ugly cheap looking plastic things.
		
Click to expand...

I prefer to say minimalist and functional


----------



## HankMarvin (Jun 22, 2021)

The gokart is a real fugly looking contraption best to be avoided


----------



## RichA (Jun 22, 2021)

HankMarvin said:



			The gokart is a real fugly looking contraption best to be avoided
		
Click to expand...

Whereas most golf equipment and clothing is the height of understated good taste. Embrace its functional fugliness!


----------

